# Rest from the internet.



## Robert59 (Sep 13, 2022)

I need a rest from the internet for a change after being on it for years. My eye's need a rest mainly.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 13, 2022)

Good luck to you!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

Best of Luck Robert, We hope to see YOU again after your rest...


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have nerve damage in both eyes from Diabetes.  I will try to stop being on internet everyday.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2022)

Better you take care of yourself, Robert.   Be well.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 14, 2022)

Good on ya!  I too need a rest from this internet.  Funny thing is that the more I use it the less I like it.  Don't do any crazy media sites except this one and it's not too crazy.  Don't care for news too much.  They are starting to make up stories that they think might happen.  What kind of news is that?  It's suppose to be news that happened not news that someone thinks might happen.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 14, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I need a rest from the internet for a change after being on it for years. My eye's need a rest mainly.


Is that rest, or wrest?


----------



## MickaC (Sep 14, 2022)

Have a good rest, and hope your rest treats you well.
Will miss you.
Take care, Robert.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 15, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Is that rest, or wrest?


Rest


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 15, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Have a good rest, and hope your rest treats you well.
> Will miss you.
> Take care, Robert.


I will be on the site off and on.


----------

